# something I've not seen before - that I want...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome 131HDL HandCrank Sewing Machine & Motor Kit, 14.5x7" Flatbed All Metal Black Gold Leaf Straight Stitch Reverse, Class15 Bobbin Winder, DropFeed - New Low Price! at AllBrands.com

and I could set it up for no power...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ooooh! that is so pretty! Have you checked the price yet? I wonder what its made of and if it would treadle?


Oh the website tells all that! 
That seriously is a beautiful machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The link has the price.

$149 with the crank/motor adaptor
$99 with crank

That seems decent for all metal.

$99 version
Janome 131HDL Hand Crank Sewing Machine Head HA1, 14.5x7" Flatbed All Metal Black Gold Leaf, Straight Stitch Reverse, Class15 Bobbin Winder, Drop Feed

$149 version
Janome 131HDL HandCrank Sewing Machine & Motor Kit, 14.5x7" Flatbed All Metal Black Gold Leaf Straight Stitch Reverse, Class15 Bobbin Winder, DropFeed


I'm thinking seriously of the $149 version. Then I could use with motor now, and if power out convert to crank. Or just got to crank for when there might be a power outage.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Seems like a really decwnt price to me. It's pretty I wouldmt mind having one!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome is 150 years old, and this is due to that anniversary.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh, and this machine can be a tredle head.
So versitile.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd like one too!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS

Are the needles round or flat top?

A sew buddy who has a lot of machines and sews a lot has a small hand crank machine that she learned to sew on as a child.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

A friend of mine has one and she loves it. She drives a truck and takes it with her to do her sewing during her down times, takes it to our weekly quilting/sewing gathering at the Senior Center, or to do piecing while watching TV in the evenings. Really a handly little machine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Do you think it has metal gears?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Every time I stop in here, I have to look at it.

It's so pretty!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ, I cannot find out from anywhere if there are metal gears.

Ardie - I look at it a lot also. I think it's in the realm of probably. the redone ones from Desk Dave - the colored ones are $995 and I'd relly like one of those.

But this has a practical aspect of the crank should power go out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I ordered it today, with the motor.

I have my big 6500P that I use for most things. and the 3/4 sized for others, but I wanted one of this body type design. I've emailed with Allbrands about it - and seems all the metal type mechanical bodied machines are now made in China -

Since this is a fun for me machine, may do some quilt swaps on it, and I didn't want to spend serious funds - I went ahead today and finally ordered it.

(Ardie this is what a serger can translate to via a few transactions between friends..  )


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Glad you found a good buy. I'm not sure if I could sew very well using the hand crank. But since you also got the motor I think you will be very happy with it. Then maybe later you can find a good treadle cabinet to put it in. 

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I will let you know how I like it.

It will be used motor, but I have to make sure I can put the crank on it for long power outages. Or just cause I want to.

And it does have a knob to drop the feed dog.
It is a full sized machine, not a 3/4 like the Featherweight and copies of Featherweight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I have notification that it has shipped.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was looking at a hand crank machine yesterday - it would take some getting use to - not the crank but only having one hand to use to guide the material.

That is a very nice looking machine!


----------

